

Is This Who You Want To Be? - fallentimes
http://www.ryanholiday.net/archives/post_30.phtml

======
peterhi
Dull indeed, an old post about an even older post about some one's book list.
Read it if you are bored and can't thing of anything else to do ... or you
could read a book.

